# Sigma 50mm F/1.4 Art price to be announced on April 11th...



## ahsanford (Mar 21, 2014)

It's sad, but all I have to look forward to is a future date for a price announcement for a lens that isn't even available yet:

http://www.slrlounge.com/official-sigma-50mm-f1-4-price-announced-around-april-11th

- A


----------



## brad-man (Mar 21, 2014)

I don't think that's as sad as the fact that lately the most anticipated lenses on a Canon rumor site aren't Canon lenses


----------



## bchernicoff (Mar 22, 2014)

"If it performs anywhere near the Zeiss and comes in at around $1000 and has autofocus, Sigma will definitely have another winner."

I love the way you subtly try to influence the decision makers regarding price. You've got a large podium, so good on you for using it.

I feel like they could charge $1500 and it would sell the same as if it cost $1000.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 22, 2014)

bchernicoff said:


> I feel like they could charge $1500 and it would sell the same as if it cost $1000.



I feel like you need to shhhhhhh .


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Mar 22, 2014)

I've heard $800 will be the price.

You really can't compare this lens to the Zeiss. The Sigma will be good for 90% - 95% of those who need/want a 50mm for their DSLR. The Zeiss is for those pros that needs the best DSLR AND video lens. Videographers are drooling over the Zeiss. They won't be for the Sigma.

I tried the Sigma 24-70mm and was very impressed. If the 50mm is equal or better than their 24-70mm, they certainly got a winner.


----------



## tianxiaozhang (Mar 22, 2014)

If it's under 800 I'll probably order on introduction..

If above I'll resist until I give up...


----------



## slclick (Mar 22, 2014)

http://sigma-rumors.com/2014/03/sigma-50mm-f1-4-art-final-price-australia-1099/


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 22, 2014)

slclick said:


> http://sigma-rumors.com/2014/03/sigma-50mm-f1-4-art-final-price-australia-1099/



Oh snap. Hotcakes, I say. It will sell like hotcakes.

- A


----------



## pdirestajr (Mar 22, 2014)

As someone who has not shot any video on my DSLRs, can someone explain to me the value in spending 4k on a 50mm zeiss lens to mount on a DSLR that is going to down sample the image to 2 mega pixels?


----------



## raptor3x (Mar 22, 2014)

pdirestajr said:


> As someone who has not shot any video on my DSLRs, can someone explain to me the value in spending 4k on a 50mm zeiss lens to mount on a DSLR that is going to down sample the image to 2 mega pixels?



This is something I've never understood either. I understand that cine lenses are expensive because their designs need to minimize focus breathing and zooms are usually parfocal, but it seems like they should have relatively low sharpness requirements.


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 22, 2014)

raptor3x said:


> pdirestajr said:
> 
> 
> > As someone who has not shot any video on my DSLRs, can someone explain to me the value in spending 4k on a 50mm zeiss lens to mount on a DSLR that is going to down sample the image to 2 mega pixels?
> ...



I don't shoot video either, but I've heard the same. Parfocal zooms, in particular, are costly.

But I'd like to hear how the _non_-resolution upsides of the Otus might benefit video -- after all, it's not $4k just because of resolution and build quality. I hear it manages chromatic aberrations well, has low distortion, great bokeh, etc. -- are those especially desirable for video?

- A


----------



## infared (Mar 22, 2014)

I am not going to pretend that I know anything about the cost of manufacturing a lens...but my layman's observation is that the Sigma 35mm f/1.4 is similar in size and both lenses have f/1.4 with 13 glass elements...That is pretty similar in my book. I think the new 50mm lens should come in sub $1000...just like the 35mm.


----------



## derek.wong (Mar 22, 2014)

ahsanford said:


> raptor3x said:
> 
> 
> > pdirestajr said:
> ...



The Otus has a long focus throw which helps for video work. And no doubt that good CA and distortion control is beneficial. 

Also, now video is pushing towards 4k (Ie. 1D C) and higher so it's no longer only 2MP (4k = 8.8MP & RED Dragon 6k = 19.4MP). So for something like a 60D or even 5D the sharpness probably won't be that noticeable. But then, I don't think someone who is willing to spend $4k on a lens, for video work specifically, would shoot on a something like a 60D. 

The other thing is that cinema lenses is way above the $4k price, so having something come really close (or even surpass) the quality of the cinema lens, a $4k price tag is a steal.


----------



## brad-man (Mar 22, 2014)

slclick said:


> http://sigma-rumors.com/2014/03/sigma-50mm-f1-4-art-final-price-australia-1099/



Thanks for that link! I've been looking forward to someone starting such a site.


----------



## sanj (Mar 22, 2014)

Is there any evidence to presume that it will have similar IQ as the Zeiss? Any reviews/data? Or charts? (which I do not understand anyways...)


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 22, 2014)

sanj said:


> Is there any evidence to presume that it will have similar IQ as the Zeiss? Any reviews/data? Or charts? (which I do not understand anyways...)



there is a fairly dodgy one I saw that indicates its not far off at all but I cant remeber what thread it was in


----------



## NormanBates (Mar 22, 2014)

pdirestajr said:


> As someone who has not shot any video on my DSLRs, can someone explain to me the value in spending 4k on a 50mm zeiss lens to mount on a DSLR that is going to down sample the image to 2 mega pixels?



I shot this quick test four years ago:
https://vimeo.com/16611175

It's a CZJ Pancolar 50mm f/1.8, which is not soft at all, and you can see how much sharper video is when you close it down than when it is wide open. And that's on a T2i, soft and crappy by today's standards. Anyone shooting with a BlackMagic, or with a C100, FS700, etc, needs a sharp lens just as much as a photographer does.

For a wider test with lots of different lenses, go here:
http://www.similaar.com/foto/lenstests/lenstestsv.html

What's different is the kind of sharpness that we videographers need: we need good acutance, and good resolution is less important. But you'll usually find them both in the same lenses.

So: if the Sigma 50mm Art is as good as the 35mm Art, it will sell very well to videographers.
The only thing keeping me from buying these is that they are electronic lenses: there's no way to control aperture from the lens itself, so it will only work as long as I'm using a camera with a compatible mount. I make a point of buying glass that will be with me for decades, not years (my lens set is vintage Leitz for the Leica-R mount: it works on nearly anything, including Nikon F, Canon EF and M, Sony A and E, Pentax K, m43... so whoever sells the best camera gets my money, I just need to buy a new set of adapters and I'm good to go).


----------



## Lightmaster (Mar 22, 2014)

im sure this is a nice lens.
i love my 35mm f1.4 from sigma.

but i will not buy this one.

but i hope they add a 85mm f1.2 to the art lineup in the future.


----------



## Badger (Mar 22, 2014)

This has been the most incredible and inexpensive marketing I have ever seen! One guy from Sigma makes a comment months ago, that the Otus is their target and for months, we have been drooling over this lens. They announce it but don't let anybody see any images from the lens?! It's a lens! No images? Then someone posts some charts with the lens but the comparison others are done with other bodies.

I know this is a rumors site, it says it right in the name  but I don't like being manipulated. I am drooling and excited about this lens also and I'm doing the math on what I would be willing to pay for a lens THAT I HAVEN'T SEEN AN IMAGE FROM! Sigma better F'ing deliver on this lens. This hype better be worth the wait. And, they better not slap a $2,000 price tag on it! ;D

Seriously, has Sigma even spent a cent on marketing this thing? They don't need to at this point, we are doing it for them.


----------



## deleteme (Mar 22, 2014)

brad-man said:


> I don't think that's as sad as the fact that lately the most anticipated lenses on a Canon rumor site aren't Canon lenses


Or even Canon Cameras.


----------



## slclick (Mar 22, 2014)

Good for Sigma, after all we're talking about EOS Mounts. Spread the love and sharpness all around.


----------



## cpreston (Mar 22, 2014)

For those asking about the cost of cine lenses, I can tell you that sharpness is not the prime consideration. Lack of chromatic aberration, distortion, and light fall off are important as those are very hard to correct in post on video. The DP may also decide on lenses based on color and bokeh, but that is a taste thing. Sharpness usually isn't a consideration. In fact, many films are shot with some sort of diffusion in order to reduce the sharpness. 

The good quality cine lenses are extremely expensive because they can be. It's a niche market and the other production costs for shooting video are so high that the cost of the lens isn't much of a consideration. Plus, cine lenses are almost always rented. The primary consideration for cine lens design is ease of use and reliability: manual controls; a long enough focus throw for ease of following focus; similar housing sizes for ease of swapping lenses; parfocal on zooms, no breathing. If any issue with a lens causes a slow down in the production, the cost to the production is far more than the cost of the lens.

Video guys are enamored with the Otus for same reason that photo guys like it. Zeiss has great name recognition and there are bragging rights to having the sharpest glass even if it has a minimal effect on the final image. Also, Zeiss is manual focus which automatically makes it better than any autofocus lens. Even so, at $4000 I have no idea why they wouldn't just buy a dedicated cine lens.


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 22, 2014)

RGomezPhotos said:


> I've heard $800 will be the price.
> 
> You really can't compare this lens to the Zeiss. The Sigma will be good for 90% - 95% of those who need/want a 50mm for their DSLR. The Zeiss is for those pros that needs the best DSLR AND video lens. Videographers are drooling over the Zeiss. They won't be for the Sigma.
> 
> I tried the Sigma 24-70mm and was very impressed. If the 50mm is equal or better than their 24-70mm, they certainly got a winner.



Are you referring to the mythical 24-70mm f2 or the f2.8...


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 22, 2014)

tianxiaozhang said:


> If it's under 800 I'll probably order on introduction..
> 
> If above I'll resist until I give up...



I expect 1300 @ release and I'll bite when it hits $1100.

But strangely enough... if it is 1100... I'm not sure when I'll bite.


----------



## ksPhoto (Mar 23, 2014)

I haven't seen Sigma lens prices drop. They are very firm except for the rebates. I don't expect the price to drop unless the demand is extremely higher than the supply. My local retailer didn't even know of this lens. I don't expect a temporary premium price locally.


----------



## Lightmaster (Mar 23, 2014)

ksPhoto said:


> I haven't seen Sigma lens prices drop. They are very firm except for the rebates. I don't expect the price to drop unless the demand is extremely higher than the supply. My local retailer didn't even know of this lens. I don't expect a temporary premium price locally.



i have.

the 35mm f1.4 dropped 250 euro in germany.


----------



## Albi86 (Mar 23, 2014)

Lightmaster said:


> ksPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't seen Sigma lens prices drop. They are very firm except for the rebates. I don't expect the price to drop unless the demand is extremely higher than the supply. My local retailer didn't even know of this lens. I don't expect a temporary premium price locally.
> ...



Except that street price has never really been 1000 EUR. I bought mine very shortly after release for 850 EUR. Now it's 750, which is pretty normal I guess. The canon 35 is went from 800 at release to the current 500. 

I expect this 50mm to be priced similarly.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 23, 2014)

brad-man said:


> I don't think that's as sad as the fact that lately the most anticipated lenses on a Canon rumor site aren't Canon lenses


Unfortunately, that is true.


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Mar 23, 2014)

(Just because I have not written on CR for many days so I felt I should write something)

The sigma lens will be priced at $999 (±$50) in USA.


----------



## Albi86 (Mar 23, 2014)

RAKAMRAK said:


> (Just because I have not written on CR for many days so I felt I should write something)
> 
> The sigma lens will be priced at $999 (±$50) in USA.



I don't think you're too far off. I do expect the price to be 999 USD / 899 EUR.


----------



## Viggo (Mar 23, 2014)

I will wait until all of the first two batches are sold to all the people that just HAVE to have it, then get bored with it and sell them almost unused for way less than new, including a filter to me. Never fails.


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 23, 2014)

ksPhoto said:


> I haven't seen Sigma lens prices drop. They are very firm except for the rebates. I don't expect the price to drop unless the demand is extremely higher than the supply. My local retailer didn't even know of this lens. I don't expect a temporary premium price locally.



Last December the 35 art was on sale at Amazon for $700 in a lightening sale. So that is the type of discount I was expecting.


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 23, 2014)

Viggo said:


> I will wait until all of the first two batches are sold to all the people that just HAVE to have it, then get bored with it and sell them almost unused for way less than new, including a filter to me. Never fails.



I'm not adverse to used lenses in the least... but with sigma's history... I want to wait a while to see if there are any fatal flaws that I can't live with or if there's an xbox 360 type flaw (red ring of death) that affects launch models at a higher rate than the redesign.


----------



## Lightmaster (Mar 23, 2014)

Albi86 said:


> Lightmaster said:
> 
> 
> > ksPhoto said:
> ...



well as you can see in the diagram the street price was 999-950 euro for a while here.
then it dropped to 850 only to raise to 950 euro again. 

amazon was one of the cheaper resellers who could really deliver the lens. 
i bought mine when it was 825 euro, in july last year.

today you can get the lens for 729-645 euro.
for 645 euro you even get a manfrotto 680B monopod with the lens. 

so yes, there is quite a price drop with sigma lenses.


----------



## Viggo (Mar 23, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > I will wait until all of the first two batches are sold to all the people that just HAVE to have it, then get bored with it and sell them almost unused for way less than new, including a filter to me. Never fails.
> ...



I will definitely find a seller close to me so I can have a go with it before I buy.


----------



## slclick (Mar 23, 2014)

Meanwhile the Canon 50 1.4 seems to be the only lens not selling at the amazing 20% OFF refurb sale !


----------



## Badger (Mar 23, 2014)

All I can say is that I am really excited to see actual images from this lens compared to others. I really hope its a break through lens at an "affordable" price. I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas


----------



## Albi86 (Mar 23, 2014)

Lightmaster said:


> Albi86 said:
> 
> 
> > Lightmaster said:
> ...



Except that you're comparing the highest price at launch with the lowest price today, which is not fair nor representative.

Launch price has been 899 EUR, quickly settled down at 850 or so. Most shops today have it for around 750 EUR, so the real price drop is 100-150 EUR and not 250 EUR or more.


----------



## infared (Mar 23, 2014)

Viggo said:


> I will wait until all of the first two batches are sold to all the people that just HAVE to have it, then get bored with it and sell them almost unused for way less than new, including a filter to me. Never fails.



HEY!....while your waiting would you like to purchase my Sigma 50mm f/1.4 EX DG HSM ? I will throw in a Tiffen filter, but I am keeping the B&W! 8)


----------



## Viggo (Mar 23, 2014)

infared said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > I will wait until all of the first two batches are sold to all the people that just HAVE to have it, then get bored with it and sell them almost unused for way less than new, including a filter to me. Never fails.
> ...



Ha! Lol, thanks but no thanks 8)


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 23, 2014)

infared said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > I will wait until all of the first two batches are sold to all the people that just HAVE to have it, then get bored with it and sell them almost unused for way less than new, including a filter to me. Never fails.
> ...


I almost bought one for $275 thinking it will tide me over until my price drop happens... but I resisted.


----------



## preppyak (Mar 23, 2014)

ahsanford said:


> But I'd like to hear how the _non_-resolution upsides of the Otus might benefit video -- after all, it's not $4k just because of resolution and build quality. I hear it manages chromatic aberrations well, has low distortion, great bokeh, etc. -- are those especially desirable for video?





cpreston said:


> For those asking about the cost of cine lenses, I can tell you that sharpness is not the prime consideration. Lack of chromatic aberration, distortion, and light fall off are important as those are very hard to correct in post on video.


 This is your answer, unless you are shooting in RAW for video, it's nearly impossible to correct CA and fall off. Distortion is more correctable, but, it can be a pain if the scene has multiple subjects. You certainly dont want to be correcting it shot to shot.




> The good quality cine lenses are extremely expensive because they can be. It's a niche market and the other production costs for shooting video are so high that the cost of the lens isn't much of a consideration.


Not to mention that a lens with a long focus throw and that is parfocal gives you so many more options on set. Renting the equipment is part of the expense, but having to do several takes cause the lens is crap to pull focus with costs more in time and energy


----------



## Solar Eagle (Mar 24, 2014)

pdirestajr said:


> As someone who has not shot any video on my DSLRs, can someone explain to me the value in spending 4k on a 50mm zeiss lens to mount on a DSLR that is going to down sample the image to 2 mega pixels?



This EOS Cinema prime vs L-series prime comparison is pretty good. Shows how much better the cinema lenses are, although I don't know if the ziess is as good the EOS cinema lenses..... 

Canon Cinema Primes vs. Canon L Series on Vimeo


----------



## leGreve (Mar 24, 2014)

pdirestajr said:


> As someone who has not shot any video on my DSLRs, can someone explain to me the value in spending 4k on a 50mm zeiss lens to mount on a DSLR that is going to down sample the image to 2 mega pixels?



Because its not all down to dslr now is it.... The Otus will work wonders on a RED or Sony F55 and handle very well...

Have you seen the focus throw on the Sigma? Its litteraly like 20 degrees or something like that.
For video, being able to find focus very accurately manually is key. If moving the focus 2-3mm means moving sharpness 1-2 meters then the lens is useless for accurate focus. That whole in and out of focus thing that comes from people with no experience or proæer gear.... Its not charming, its bad craftsmanship.

The Otus performs close to the ultra primes, its solid metal all the way, the focus ring is incredibly smooth and the focus throw is around 270 degrees and damn precise.

If I was only shooting stills and needed AF, I would consider the Sigma. But since I mainly do video on various cameras from dslr to sony yo red, the Sigma makes NO sense what so ever.


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 24, 2014)

ahsanford said:


> Oh snap. Hotcakes, I say. It will sell like hotcakes.



And there's your problem - if they produce it for different mounts right from the start they'll run into huge production problems given the demand, and there will a early adopter's premium. Plus *announcement* doesn't mean delivery... so Canon has another 1/2 to 3/4 year to sell their ancient "micro"usm 50/1.4


----------



## Artifex (Mar 24, 2014)

leGreve said:


> pdirestajr said:
> 
> 
> > As someone who has not shot any video on my DSLRs, can someone explain to me the value in spending 4k on a 50mm zeiss lens to mount on a DSLR that is going to down sample the image to 2 mega pixels?
> ...



The market is even bigger since the metabone speedboasters are getting more and more popular. People are now using EF lens on all sorts of camera, like the Sony FS-700 and BMCC for instance.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 25, 2014)

Artifex said:


> leGreve said:
> 
> 
> > pdirestajr said:
> ...


+1


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Apr 11, 2014)

Albi86 said:


> RAKAMRAK said:
> 
> 
> > (Just because I have not written on CR for many days so I felt I should write something)
> ...



How did I hit the bullseye?


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 12, 2014)

got an email from B&H yesterday with preorder price of $949!


----------



## terminatahx (Apr 19, 2014)

This looks to be another excellent lens by Sigma. But their inconsistency in copies totally scares me away from spending any serious money with them. Hopefully that reputation will eventually change. Until then. I'll side with consistency.


----------

